# M&L Sodbuster's search for the answer---great story



## sam (Jan 17, 2012)

http://bmxsociety.com/topic/52513-ml-origins-finally-revealed/
Thanks Sodbuster
original


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 18, 2012)

Sodbuster (Brian) is the greatest guy! Nice job, Sod!


----------



## norcal (Jan 20, 2012)

*Littlejohn Murphy*

I distinctly remember the Littlejohn-Murphy that had a brace behind the seat tube, that looked like an extra seat tube, and long wheelbase. They cost $35, a Mongoose cost $39, and a Red Line was so expensive we couldn't consider it. Just a pair of Red Line forks was $35


----------

